# Does Rapala not clear coat?



## Jfraze10 (Oct 24, 2014)

I noticed a milky run on a bait the other day when I did the initial wipe of ISO to clean the bait to repaint.

Last night I was cleaning up a torn up old husky for repainting and noticed the stock paint color bleeding like crazy. I could take the paint clean off wiping it. Do they really not coat the paint with anything? I would assume a simple rub down with ISO and paper towel is not going to take the top coat and paint off that easily.

I mean clearly they do have a heavier coating on certain baits ex. like a Shad rap in the perch color you can see the thick coating film over those dark greens and oranges but with the Huskies it seems to be very minimal coating if any.


----------

